# Need camping opinions eastern UP



## Itchin' to go (Oct 4, 2001)

So I'm planning a long weekend trip next week for four family's and I'm starting to go nuts...

First we were gonna stay at Trout Lake but heard it gets loud and crazy on weekends and it has minimal shade. Then we were gonna stay at Brevort lk. but thats too far for day trips to the falls,Oswalds,etc. Then we decided on Soldier Lake near Strongs but heard it was skeeterville and with the rain last week the bugs may be unbearable.

How about Brimley? I've been thru Brimley a few times but never to the state park. I just thought Brimley would be loud and wouldnt really feel like U.P. camping, But the wind off the lake must keep the bugs down.

What would you do to make everyone happy? We need to be not more than an hour from the the bridge (for the drive home) and not more than an hour from Newberry. 

We have a motorhome,two 25-30ft trailers and one tent.

Ryan


----------



## loborojo (Apr 27, 2002)

*Depends on what you're looking for as camping. There's a couple nice campgrounds outside of Hulbert...which is 20 minutes from Newberry and just a little over an hour to the Soo. Trout Lake can get a bit wild over the weekends...but you could head a bit more west and hit Curtis...not nearly as busy. If you make it to Oswalds tell Dean that Trapper said to say hello. He'll get a kick out of that...we use to hunt bear together. *


----------



## Itchin' to go (Oct 4, 2001)

Just got done making reservations to Brimley S.P. 

Electric,plenty of stuff for the kids to do, and I'm DONE researching.

Lobo, were definetly going to Oswald's been there a few times and the kids always love it.

Ryan


----------



## upstraightshot (Jan 18, 2004)

I think theres a blueberry festival in paradise this weekend. Next weekend there is a lumberjack breakfast in Newberry and stuff going on at the lumberjack museum sry sp.


----------



## upmounty (Sep 26, 2007)

don't think the skeeters will be as bad at soldiers. alot of people still camping there. its a nice spot. monocle lake is just west of brimley and is rustic. kids can swim there and there is also fishing available. state park is to crowded for me, no privacy. Taquamenon state park is by paradise and is nice to. hope ya find something.


----------



## snappersnatcher (Sep 9, 2008)

wuz zat?


----------



## Itchin' to go (Oct 4, 2001)

Oswalds bear ranch. Just north of Newberry, they have around 20 or so bears in two or three big enclosures and a small black bear gift shop. 

The best thing is the little fenced in area with cubs. If the cubs are small enough, kids can go in there and get pictures with them.

Upmounty, Were stayin at Brimley. It really aint my taste neither but when your planin a trip for 15 people I wasnt take a chance with the bugs or kids being bored at a rustic campground.

Ryan


----------



## JohnS (Aug 26, 2009)

Let us know how it was, Itchin' to go. I'd like to try that area next year.


----------



## Itchin' to go (Oct 4, 2001)

Hey John,

We did end up staying at Brimley and loved it, quietest state park i've ever stayed in (playground was bad). Make sure you get a site as far east as you can (lots of shade) and the sites on the lake are real nice.

Brimley really is a nice distance from the Falls, Whitefish, Oswalds and really close to the Soo.

I would definetly stay a little farther west if you wanna go to Munising,Seney,Grand Marais area.

John, if you go to uptravel.com they'll send you tons of info on all different attractions, I've made a huge book of brochures and maps I use for planning trips up there.

Ryan


----------



## Tracker01 (Jul 6, 2010)

Hello,

Glad to hear you had a good trip!
I am just wondering how Oswalds was this time of year, and do you know how late in the season they are open? The wife wants to go and see the bears.


----------

